
What I Learned from Jeff Bezos About Sales Management - dsr12
https://www.hirevue.com/build-blog/what-i-learned-from-jeff-bezos-about-sales-management
======
dzdt
A more humored take on "Dread pirate Bezos" regarding presentations from an
engineer's perspective came from Steve Yegge in 2001. You might remember this
from when one of his rants that was supposed to be internal to google
accidently went viral outside.

[https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/AaygmbzV...](https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/AaygmbzVeRq)

